# Snowblower auger belt comes off



## Destroy138 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have yard Machines (mtd) 5horse 22" snow blower. I took the machine out to clean my driveway after the blizzard we had in NH yesterday, it was working fine and then suddenly it stopped throwing snow. Took off the belt gaurd and the auger belt had come off. I took the bottom cover off and found a giant mouse nest but the belt was fine not broken or severely worn. I put it back on and put the covers back on the machine worked fine. All of a sudden the blower started rattling and the belt came off again and was broken this time. Does anyone know why and how I can make sure this doesn't happen again. I have orderd a new belt and don't want to break this one too.


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*Rodents*

Only minutes ago I did a belt inspection since my craftsman was weakly throwing snow. Found plenty of rodent activity but nothing that interfered with the works. I know of a tiller belt that got gnawed from the inside and was not conspicuous. At the point of gnaw it apparently bucked and finally broke. So you may want to take another look and feel.
My belt tension (I hope) is now repaired with the simple cable adjustment at the handle.
Good luck.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

most likely the old belt stretched... and the slipping burned up and broke the belt.

OR just age... broke it.

all it takes is 1/8 of an inch.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Check and make sure everything moves freely on both ends of the belt before putting a new one on. If the auger is jammed, it will pop the new one off too. If everything moves freely, check the tension on the new belt. Is the old one original or have you replaced it before. The width and depth of the belt should fit snuggly in the groove.


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*Very Lucky*

After opening up the housing and taking a look around it looked as if a simple cable adjustment would do the trick. It did!! Did not have to buy a belt at all.

As far as parts go who is the "go to" shop for good prices and availability? Sears is not it for sure. Tough to navigate and prices higher than everyone else.

Thanks


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Graingers if you are looking for belts. Any other parts look on ebay first.


----------

